# Found IF FOYS 2005 11356 Pigeon



## Syracuse RPC (Jul 13, 2005)

Mike in Syracuse Ny has an injured pigeon- IF 2005 FOYS 11356- he is caring for it but needs the owner to call and decide what to do- 315 469-4281


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Syracuse RPC,

You can email Foy's directly with the band number and they can provide the owner's contact information:

[email protected]

Or you can call them at:

1-877-355-7727

Pidgey


----------

